# RAC Rip off ????



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

PLEASE read hilldwellers free reformat 5 posts lower, heehee, a lot better than mine 

I have taken this from another forum and pasted on here to seewhat your thoughts are ?please read it all -3 bits as it is the last bit that is of concern / impotant.thanks
EDIT sorry but the smiles from the other site do not show on here so have had to edit in a few stops etc,


Hi all I am now having a good day after a not so good w/end. On thursday we wnt off to Whitby to meet up with a mate.Passed where we were to meet, so carried on untill I could turn around,stop and take pooch for a quick leg up job. Up on stopping engine would not turn over just the click of the starter solinoid so (no phone signal) I had to walk about 1 mile plus up hill to the pub, no public phone , so another few hundred yds to phone box. Phoned RAC who told me 1 1/2 hrs so went back to wife and dog meeting friend by accident who was stuck on site till morning, awaiting a tow.Rac MAN EVENTUALY came asked what problem was,told him it would not start and I suspected a loose wire as it started stright off this morning without a struggle but now juct click after a few mins he came to the conclusion I needed a new starter motor-- are you sure its not just a wire or something ?-yes new starter as power is at solenoid. He tow started us, then I had to follow him about 2 miles to the top of the hill where he could get a phone signal.After phoneing he said £269 plus vat and fitting for a new starter but I would have to drive to Stockton on Tees park up for the night at the garage and they would get one for 2 pm next day.I said no chance I may as well go home (almost as near) and get it fixed there.He then proceeded to finaly get under the van to check if power was at the solenoid ????(I could hear it click same as him there by knowing it was)I then asked him where I could buy a tow rope from ?, he tried to undo an old one he had but could not so he gave me quite a nice one, which I gave him £20 for and to all his credit did not want to take but I insisted as it was a nice one worth £20 .This I could use for my mate to tow start next morning after he got unstuck. We carried on with the break with mate tow starting the van again next day we returned home. Now to-day another mecanic mate came to take off S/M (2 different types needed to see which before buying)took 2 mins to say nothing wrong with starter it's a wireing loose conection fault, took him another 25 mins to strip and clean (very awarkward to get at ) and away she goes. Saving £269 plus but very P---ed off at the RAC man. I said to the wife at the time that I felt he only wanted a kick back off the starter and fitting.Very bad on the RAC and us having to cut short our w/end but all in all a result
terry
Hi guys nice to know I am not the only one, what got me was he was not interested in either trying / looking for a fix just seamed to see motor home and ££££££'s, plus I priced up the starter from Iveco main dealer at home -- no trade-- and they said £252 inc vat, rememeber the RAC man had main dealer at £269 plus vat so quite a big difference,plus at home we could get a recon for £96 off the shelf or take it in to a recon bloke and get it next day for about £75, admitadly these are trade prices but I also found them on ebay at £95 inc next day delivery.Just be aware !!! if this had happened a few weeks earlier whilst on 3 week tour of Scotland I would have not had much choise but to pay, but £269 plus vat and fitting on top ??? Wonder if when they took it off if they would have told me starter ok, just bad conection on wire, or charged me full whack ? or checked it and found the fault after 2 mins like my mate without removal ?Going to phone up tommorow and complain,plus getting onto C & CC as I had to join them to get on the ARIVAL's jobby because she's above the 3 . 5 ton normal membership limit.Always been with the rac for about 30 yrs and when you need recovery it is worth every penny but somtimes they take a v / long time. Once waited an hour for the mecanic to tell me the engine had blown (which I told them when phoned) then 6 hours for recovery to pick up the van and take us home but I did get a yrs free membership after that -- for the wait,with a sorry
terry
Hi all, quick update, phoned RAC to complain that my mecanic only took 2 mins to diagnose the fault and 20 mins to rectify and that there mecanic had caused us to cut short our holiday for what my mecanic said was a very basic,identifiable/remidy fault. There reply was we got you going and out of danger from the roadside & they where sorry, but would send a report to the head of there mecanics department.When I pointed out I was not on the roadside but on the enterence to a farm (off roadside)his attitude changed a bit and he said sorry again.He had trouble taking in the fact that as we were in a m/h and planed hols in front of us, which through there inepetitude had caused us to cut short.I can only assume he wanted us to pay for a new starter motor (which was not needed) along side there mecanic.Sorry agin.
This got me going so decided to go ahead with a complaint to C&CC who listened intently about all my simple problem and fears, that the RAC see a m/h and think ££££'s.They have promised to investigate this with the RAC and get back to me. They are v/interested to find out if this has happened to other members or just a one off. 
terry :lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

I can't read that. It's too big and badly formatted, I go cross eyed.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorry - can't be bothered to plough through huge unformatted paragraphs.

All I know is that my builder locked his keys in his van today. Called the RAC - guy arrived in *25 mins* - gained entry in 3 mins. Awesome.

Dougie.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

A friend of mine is 'an AA man' and he talks English :wink:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

OK GUYS SORRY but the smiles etc, did not show up breaking it up in the right bits so I have edited it --sorry again should have read it through.We all know how good RAC& AA are it is just they were interseted if anyone else felt they tried to get you to spend money on nothing
terry


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

maddie said:


> OK GUYS SORRY but the smiles etc, did not show up breaking it up in the right bits so I have edited it --sorry again should have read it through.We all know how good RAC& AA are it is just they were interseted if anyone else felt they tried to get you to spend money on nothing
> terry


Here have a free reformat 

===============================

Hi all I am now having a good day after a not so good w/end. On thursday we wnt off to Whitby to meet up with a mate.Passed where we were to meet, so carried on untill I could turn around,stop and take pooch for a quick leg up job. Up on stopping engine would not turn over just the click of the starter solinoid so (no phone signal) I had to walk about 1 mile plus up hill to the pub, no public phone , so another few hundred yds to phone box.

Phoned RAC who told me 1 1/2 hrs so went back to wife and dog meeting friend by accident who was stuck on site till morning, awaiting a tow.Rac MAN EVENTUALY came asked what problem was,told him it would not start and I suspected a loose wire as it started stright off this morning without a struggle but now juct click after a few mins he came to the conclusion I needed a new starter motor-- are you sure its not just a wire or something ?-yes new starter as power is at solenoid.

He tow started us, then I had to follow him about 2 miles to the top of the hill where he could get a phone signal.After phoneing he said £269 plus vat and fitting for a new starter but I would have to drive to Stockton on Tees park up for the night at the garage and they would get one for 2 pm next day.

I said no chance I may as well go home (almost as near) and get it fixed there.He then proceeded to finaly get under the van to check if power was at the solenoid ????(I could hear it click same as him there by knowing it was)I then asked him where I could buy a tow rope from ?, he tried to undo an old one he had but could not so he gave me quite a nice one, which I gave him £20 for and to all his credit did not want to take but I insisted as it was a nice one worth £20 .

This I could use for my mate to tow start next morning after he got unstuck. We carried on with the break with mate tow starting the van again next day we returned home.

Now to-day another mecanic mate came to take off S/M (2 different types needed to see which before buying)took 2 mins to say nothing wrong with starter it's a wireing loose conection fault, took him another 25 mins to strip and clean (very awarkward to get at ) and away she goes. Saving £269 plus but very P---ed off at the RAC man.

I said to the wife at the time that I felt he only wanted a kick back off the starter and fitting.Very bad on the RAC and us having to cut short our w/end but all in all a result
terry

Hi guys nice to know I am not the only one, what got me was he was not interested in either trying / looking for a fix just seamed to see motor home and ££££££'s, plus I priced up the starter from Iveco main dealer at home -- no trade-- and they said £252 inc vat, rememeber the RAC man had main dealer at £269 plus vat so quite a big difference,plus at home we could get a recon for £96 off the shelf or take it in to a recon bloke and get it next day for about £75, admitadly these are trade prices but I also found them on ebay at £95 inc next day delivery.

Just be aware !!! if this had happened a few weeks earlier whilst on 3 week tour of Scotland I would have not had much choise but to pay, but £269 plus vat and fitting on top ??? Wonder if when they took it off if they would have told me starter ok, just bad conection on wire, or charged me full whack ? or checked it and found the fault after 2 mins like my mate without removal ?

Going to phone up tommorow and complain,plus getting onto C & CC as I had to join them to get on the ARIVAL's jobby because she's above the 3 . 5 ton normal membership limit.Always been with the rac for about 30 yrs and when you need recovery it is worth every penny but somtimes they take a v / long time. Once waited an hour for the mecanic to tell me the engine had blown (which I told them when phoned) then 6 hours for recovery to pick up the van and take us home but I did get a yrs free membership after that -- for the wait,with a sorry
terry

Hi all, quick update, phoned RAC to complain that my mecanic only took 2 mins to diagnose the fault and 20 mins to rectify and that there mecanic had caused us to cut short our holiday for what my mecanic said was a very basic,identifiable/remidy fault.

There reply was we got you going and out of danger from the roadside & they where sorry, but would send a report to the head of there mecanics department.When I pointed out I was not on the roadside but on the enterence to a farm (off roadside)his attitude changed a bit and he said sorry again.

He had trouble taking in the fact that as we were in a m/h and planed hols in front of us, which through there inepetitude had caused us to cut short.I can only assume he wanted us to pay for a new starter motor (which was not needed) along side there mecanic.Sorry agin.

This got me going so decided to go ahead with a complaint to C&CC who listened intently about all my simple problem and fears, that the RAC see a m/h and think ££££'s.They have promised to investigate this with the RAC and get back to me. They are v/interested to find out if this has happened to other members or just a one off.
terry

==========================

A sad tale of incompetence or corruption or both.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

In the year we have had the M/H we have had to call the RAC out 7 (yes seven) times for the same traniant electrical fault.

Each time after we explained the problem they checked in and confirmed what had be previously diagnosed.

In the end one recommended a particular Auto Engineer who found the fault after some time and we have been RAC free since.

I for one cannot fault them.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The AA, and I am sure the RAC, try to sell you products when called out ie. a new battery instead of a jump start.(They do have targets)
It's exactly the same as any main agent for any manufacturer.

What doesn't seem to register in the UK is that it is the customers choice.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> > OK GUYS SORRY but the smiles etc, did not show up breaking it up in the right bits so I have edited it --sorry again should have read it through.We all know how good RAC& AA are it is just they were interseted if anyone else felt they tried to get you to spend money on nothing
> ...


 :lol: A VERY BIG THANKS :lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

maddie said:


> :lol: A VERY BIG THANKS :lol:


No problem.

It might be my eyes but the important thing is to hit PREVIEW and see if it looks appetising to the eyes. Then if it is people will read it.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> but the important thing is to hit PREVIEW and see if it looks appetising to the eyes. Then if it is people will read it.


How very true, Brian. Love the phrase "appetising to the eyes" 

Gerald


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

An interesting account (much easier to read now, thanks! - thought it was just me!).

We have had excellent service from the RAC, they have helped us with minor problems on cars, but we have not had to use them for the M/H (yet).

We have NEVER been told we need a new whatsit or thingummyjig but have had good service - could it be where you are and who it was? I don't like the thought that M/H = £££££.

We used to operate in emergency ambulances which were IMPOSSIBLE to get at for the starter motor (Renault) c/w previous Transits, but RAC were brilliant at sorting things out quickly and efficiently. Even though they are VERY complex vehicles with all sorts of extra gubbins on them for all sorts of things. They didn't seem to think that large white box = £££ then.

Interested to read other people's opinions and experiences, ours have been very positive.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: A VERY BIG THANKS :lol:
> ...


Thanks again,I usually do (not always :lol: ) as I am crap at spelling etc :lol: I did not even realise there were no smiles etc, just c&p then post,I will try not to be in such a rush next time and wait until I have more time before jumping in with both  :wink: 
terry 
BTW my own experience of the RAC has always (apart from a 6 hr wait once from a garage I could see across the field from where we were!!!!another story) has always been good,thats why I have been with them over 30 yrs.Only had to call them a handful of times but all in all been pleased. :lol:


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Could it be that you get a few 'bad apples' amongst the RAC mechanics.
Same as every other walk of life.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> [
> 
> A sad tale of incompetence or corruption or both.


Or just simply 1 good and one bad mechanic :lol: 
terry


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

*rac*

Sorry to hear of your experience with rac maddie, 
Whilst i agree the guy mis diagnosed the fault [ main cable to starter ],
The kick back , self gain , theory has hit a nerve, 
I know a lot of rac men and most of them personally especially on the east coast, 
My son is one and loves the job , 
for the challenge , the variety of vehicles and customer needs, 
All done with the clock ticking, in all weathers, more wet than dry,
spending ages on the phone for parts , to travel miles to get them , 
trying to get tyres and keys cut after hours , 
For the record , there are no kickbacks from garages,
there are no targets to sell you parts ,
but there are for jobs that come back , and the customer questionairre , and for for jobs you dont fix, and membership recruitment,
these guys often work past the end of shift, do 12 hr days to get a fix for you, whatever you drive, done with integrity, 
its a buzz, you forget its snowing , raining , dark, etc
How do i know, i had 25 years aa and rac, and didnt leave long ago, and still miss it,


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Rio, don't want to hit anybodys nerves :lol: I have now just put it down to a bad mechanic Or as the case maybe a bad diagnostic guy.(I have since found out they are not all mechanics!!!) To justify my feelings at the time as I said in the post it just felt( like I felt )he wanted to get me to buy a starter :wink: I do not know if the garage at stockton on tees -45 mls away---home was only 65---would have just fitted me a new starter or told me it was a bad wire,but I did feel v/p----d off at the time.I have not had any reply from the C&CC on the matter so have put it down to experience. 
terry


----------

